# FS : 30G Planted Setup



## Glostik (Jan 7, 2006)

Up for sale is a 30G Marineland Aquarium with a Pine Wood Stand. The aquarium has black trim. The tank also has a black background taped to the back. Tank does not leak, there are some small scratches but nothing noticeable.

Gravel is included and is a nice mix of small gravel and Fluorite.

Also included is glass tops and a dual bulb light fixture. The fixture has special bulbs from Zoo Med for Plant Growth.

I will also throw in an HOB Filter, Heater, and thermometer.

As a bonus, I will also throw in some different bottles of chemicals.

This tank was just taken down today, everything is fully functioning.

This is a really good setup for plants and was growing some awesome java fern plants.

Once I finish cleaning the tank out, I will be able to take some pics.

$125 - Pickup in Plano

Easiest to call me - 214-679-0397


----------

